# security or firewall settings might be blocking the connection



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello, I am having a problem connecting to the internet in my home computer. My computer is running Windows 7 home basic. The internet connection always worked before but it stopped working out of nowhere. When I run the troubleshoot option it gives me the following message: "security or firewall settings might be blocking the connection." I have tried disabling my antivirus (McAfee) but that did not fix the problem. I have tried disabling both the windows firewall (which is always off anyway) and the McAfee but did not work either. I have tried doing a system restore to a previous date when the internet worked but that did not work either. I have tried doing a booting the computer to a clean boot but that did not work either. I have ran out of options other than just doing a complete reformat of the system which I do not want to do because it would take too long and I do not have time because I am in school. Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this problem? Thank you for your help.

Ps. I know that the internet connection is working because when i plug my laptop in using the Ethernet cable I do get internet connection so I know everything is functional with the equipment.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You didn't say if a laptop or desktop. Start by unplugging the router for 30 seconds and see if internet comes back.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

The computer that I am having a problem with is a desktop. I have tried unplugging the router for 30 seconds but that did not work. I have tried unplugging both the router and modem but that did not help either. I know everything is working with the wires for the connection because I plugged my laptop in with an Ethernet cable and it worked.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start with everything on this site you haven't tried: Troubleshoot network connection problems
Even though it's for Vista, it applies.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok I will try and come back with what happens. Thank you for your help.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok I tried everything that would apply to me on the website that you gave me but nothing was able to fix the problem. I have also uninstalled and installed the latest network driver but I still can't fix the problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

In addition.....It might be worth it to uninstall McAfee for now using the McAfee Removal Tool and reinstall it back if you wish once your issue has been resolved. More info here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...s-in-mcafee-20-8-12-a-661654.html#post3851787

An update will be appreciated.


----------

